# Do you let your child drink coca cola?



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

do you let your child to dring coca cola or any other
drink of that sort?

My firend asked me once at the restaurant ordering it for
her 5 year old and I was kind of taken by surpirse even of an issue.

I would never order any such a thing. I let occassionally have a sip
from my glass if I order one of those junk drinks for lack of other options
and when I have high sugar drive but that is it and we know that
it is once in a blue moon a sip and only cafeine free things anyways..
and clear for that matter..

I am talking about 3.5 year old here..

my quesition is are you concerned about the high fructose corn syrup?
and phosphoric acid that dissolves teeth?

how many of you do care and how many of you just let the little one have fun because everyone else is drinking it what is the case in my "hood".

thanks.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

my kids are allowed to have a soda if we go out to eat occassionally its usually root beer or sprite and on holidays i let them. Do they get them daily, nope and will they ever? Nope. I drink soda quite a bit and they get sips of mine or steal sips LOL but its not that big of a deal to me really as long as they arent sucking it down daily. I'm pretty relaxed about things now that I have five kids, its not worth being crazy over to me anymore.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Dd11 is allowed to order a soda if we go out to eat or have one at a party. This happens maybe once or twice a month. I started letting her do this around 7 or so. Dd8 would rather drink bleach. She's a milk or water kinda girl.

The only time we have soda in the house is if we are entertaining, which happens once in a blue moon, so it's not much of an issue on a daily basis.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

We don't have soda in the house, and we rarely order it when we eat out, so it has never come up (granted, my dd is only 2). But I wouldn't let her have soda this young. I don't know when I'll let her have some, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

I would never let my child have anything with artificial sweeteners in it, though, like diet soda. *shudders*


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't let DS1 have Coke, though he has had a sip of mine in the past. He is allowed lemonade (like Sprite) because it doesn't have the caffiene in it. He only gets it occasionally though. Normally he will have a chocolate milk or juice if we buy a drink.

In NZ fizzy drinks are made with sugar and I don't have a problem with him having a little bit of sugar now and then.

We don't eat out often, so if we were at a restaurant then I would buy him a lemonade if he wanted one.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

Nop. I don't even like that my DH drink any soft drink in front the kids.
Lately, We been having lots of talk about food choices. We been talking about sugary stuff are not good for our bodies and other blah, blah.
















Besides, I don't drink soda, period!!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

When dd was younger I wouldn't have gotten her pop to drink.
I don't really drink it so it wasn't something I thought much about.
She's 9 now and it has really only been in the last year or two that she gets a cup with a cola or root beer or something occasionally. I'm not too concerned about it every once in awhile.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

My kids have never had soda.. well, I take that back. My 7 yr old stole a sip a few months back and the carbonation freaked him right out. He opened his mouth and let it all fall back out. Thought it was disgusting (and I was thrilled!).
It's something that DH and I feel pretty strongly about. They have no business with that junk, anyway.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Nope. Not intentionally! DD is 3.

I drink it occasionally, and once when she was about a year I was carrying her and a fountain soda in one arm, and a million things in the other arm. She bent down, took a drink of my soda, and gagged.

I think she sneaked a sip another day, and had a similiar reaction. But a few weeks ago, she and a 3.5 year old friend were playing on the playground, and friend gave her a sip of her Sprite. She didn't gag, or make any funny faces, which was surprising. She doesn't even like juice or chocolate milk, but she was okay with Sprite?









When she is older, and can brush her teeth without screaming her head off, I will consider giving her some on special occasions.


----------



## Just My Opinion (Nov 26, 2008)

No we don't serve dd soda. It would be one thing at a party or something if she *really* wanted to, but we really don't have it in the home at all, and she is rarely exposed to it.

When we want something fizzy, we mix an all natural juice with club soda - it is really good







.

However, dd is only just under 4. When she ages, she will obviously have more of a choice when out and about, and out of our presence, we realize that. We try not to make it a forbidden, but we don't want to make it part of her life either, if that makes sense. It is a balancing act.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

We don't keep sodas in the house, but we do drink them when we're out.

I don't think that soda is any worse than milk. Milk is not a healthfood.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

at b-day parties, on their b-days and the once or month or so we eat out at a restaurant they can order soda if they want.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I presently have and plan to maintain a rule that with regard to food if it's in the house it's not restricted from the kids, whatever it is. We don't buy soda a lot, but it's not banished from the premises either. Coke specifically though ... neither my husband or I particularly like it anyway.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Neither DH or I ever drink pop, so it does not come up as an issue. Otherwise, I believe in nothing that *we* partake of being forbidden, as it then becomes a temptation when old enough to seek it out on their own. So, DS has tried coffee (hates it, thank goodness!), frequently has small sips of wine or beer, and otherwise drinks water and occasional juice...just like us (well, we have adult-sized portions of beer and wine and he has tiny amounts).


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

The worst thing my kids get is Sprite and that is only at resturants. It is not a normal thing at all and I cringe at the thought of them drinking coke







:


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

She is only 20 months old...I don't beleive in giving such young children pop...I think when they start young they seem more "addicted"...When she is older and if she wants a pop I will encourage her to drink the better ones made with sugar and not HFCS..Whole Foods Brand 365 is super yummy...That said I don't keep it in the house...But I might occasionally buy one when we are out...She is happy with a cup of Ricemilk or a bottle of water..She doesn't care for juice or sweet stuff at all...


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

I never kept soda in the house. i was a huge huge moutain dew addict before i got pregnant and i cut caffeine cold turkey when I got rpegnant with ds. Since then i went to unsweetened sparkling water or seltzer water, 100% juice, and milke or soymilk or rice milk.

if he or i wants something bubbly we mix juice with selzter water.

When we go out to eat i will usually order lemonade or occasionally sprite and let ds (16 months) have sips, but that's about it. I don't drink coke, dr pepper, pepsi, any of that stuff unless its rum and coke, which ds is obviously not drinking lol.

And I do not see myself giving my 5 year old coke, no. when he is old enough to buy his own body-rotting food (probably around his preteen years) then he can have it and i won't make a huge issue about it. But i refuse to keep that stuff around and he is not allowed to have it.


----------



## alekslasce (May 6, 2009)

Eewww no way. She's way too young. And I hate it.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

NO. FREAKING. WAY.

DS is almost 5 and doesn't even know what soda/ pop/ cola whatever is.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, I do not allow my children to drink sodas.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I do occasionally allow soda as a treat, but never to be served with any meal or to be kept in the house on a regular basis. When I do allow soda, it's only caffeine free stuff like root beer or 7up. I don't allow Pepsi, Coke, Diet Coke, ext.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

we do keep it in the house, but DD cannot have any - she thinks it is for grownups, like wine or beer. I drink diet and DH drinks regular. Neither of us drink a lot, I drink 1 can a day (ok well, it has been two lately, but I am not pregnant or nursing, so I am living it up woohoo!!) and DH drinks a can a few times a week. I don't drink coffee so it is my only source of caffiene, and I need my caffiene right now (really, really dreading having to cut it out when pregnant). Growing up my family went through 6 2 liter bottles of coke/pepsi a week. 12 liters of soda, maybe a 1/2 gallon of milk and Hi-C fruit punch for breakfast. I can honestly never remember not having soda, so I am sure I got it very young. I didn't drink water as a beverage until college and not as my main beverage until getting pregnant with DD 4 years ago. Obviously I don't want that for DD and we are far from that in our house. I feel like I have come a long way and I would love to get rid of it completely....perhaps when all my kids sleep through the night! I will have to try the fruit juice/seltzer thing, I never would have thought of that.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Nope. I rarely drink soda, maybe once a month. When we are out I usually get water.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

DD has had sips of root beer and on several occasions cups of ginger ale or sprite when she was having stomach issues. She can sometimes be chronically constipated and her miralax mixes in well with those two drinks. we have never ordered her a soft drink at a restaurant thought.


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

No sodas for kids in our house. It is considered an "adult drink" like beer or wine, none of which is consumed very often in our house.


----------



## momof2kiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok I have read all the post I feel like a such a bad mom. My kids 3 and 7 get soda when we go out eat and we keep it in the house and allow only 1/2 can a day. Both of my kids also take sips of our coffee as well. I am a huge pepsi and coffee drinker so they are used to seeing me with soda and coffee.







so I think i have gone wrong. However my kids are not overweight and are very activie and now I am going to work on reducing the amount they get.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadebug* 
No sodas for kids in our house. It is considered an "adult drink" like beer or wine, none of which is consumed very often in our house.

Same here. I can't ever see a time where I'll allow my child to have soda.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

No one in our family drinks soda. I wouldn't feel right though about drinking it myself while telling my kids they could not, though.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

DD has sips of mine but only because I get tired of the whinning and it's easier to just let her have a sip. It's not going to kill her, after all.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MayBaby2007* 
DD has sips of mine but only because I get tired of the whinning and it's easier to just let her have a sip. It's not going to kill her, after all.

LMAO! This is true....


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

No way, no how.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My DS doesn't like any carbonated drinks, so it hasn't been an issue for us. We don't keep soda in the house, but if DS liked it I wouldn't mind him having a few sips at a restaurant, or having a little at a birthday party or something. It definitely wouldn't be a regular thing, just like it's not a regular thing for me to have a soda.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

No, we don't keep it in the house and our 4 y/o has never had any fizzy drink, and that's one of the reasons I gave up diet Pepsi--I didn't want him asking to taste it. I will get lemonade for him, though, and have since he was about 3, and I don't think that's so much healthier now that i think about it!

An yes, pp's, what's up w/ restaurants??? Wait staff will ask me all the time what DS1 wants to drink, even w/ his water right in front of him. It's one of the reasons I never order a kid's meal. I've also had waitstaff tell me that Sprite is ok!







: Ooh, speaking of irked, last family vacation, my 2.5 y/o was the youngest grandchild there, ages 2.5-5 and EVERY CHILD (except mine) got soda w/ every meal! I was so irked. And the parents made a big deal out of it too, like it was a big treat my toddler was missing out on.







:

I'm not anti-sugar, far from it







, but I don't believe in giving kids caffeine or drinking that many calories in sugar form.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:

we do keep it in the house, but DD cannot have any - she thinks it is for grownups, like wine or beer.
In my home. my kids consider soda more off limits then beer or wine. They are allowed to to dip a finger in mine or DH's glass of wine (or beer) but if anyone ever offered them a soda they would crack up thinking someone was teasing them b/c soda is for grown ups (We don't drink it front of the kids but out and about they see soda)


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

My kids can have whatever they want. The baby is only 1, so of course he isnt drinking pop, but he has had a sip or two of mine (which is even "worse" than "Coke" as its diet....i do not like regular pop at all, too sugary)...but my older son who is 12 can drink whatever he want. And has been able to for many many years. He likes water alot.

Katherine


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
Same here. I can't ever see a time where I'll allow my child to have soda.


Ever, ever? Like....never? Not when they are twelve, or fifteen?

Why?

Katherine


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

We are not soda drinkers, but my 4.5 year old has recently discovered it via family parties and such. We don't do the whole forbidden fruit thing so if it is offered he can have a glass but we talk about it being a treat not a food.

If we pick out a six pack he will go into the store and buy a local, handcrafted rootbeer. Yes, it has sugar, but it doesn't have anything else nasty in it.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

At restaurants my DS (5yo) gets milk. If we go to A&W then he can have a small cup of root beer, but that is the only time or place and he rarely finishes it. He doesn't really ask for soda, he is just used to milk or water and he knows how I feel about HFCS and sugar and artificial dye. If we ever buy soda (very rare these days) it is the natural ginger ale at the coop that uses cane sugar, real ginger, and no dye.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

No. My 7 yo has had a few sips but we don't buy it. My 9yo, 6yo and 3yo don't even like it. The only time my kids (I should say 7 yo) has it is at his grandparents (ILs) house and that is gingerale.
I prefer to keep drinks that can strip away battery acid out of my kids stomachs.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

no soda for us, it is an adult drink. we explain that it isn't good for adults, but sometimes mommy likes to have a coke, but usually i drink water. They know ice water ismy favorite drink.

They have each accidentally had sips of soda. once a friends sprite, and once root beer out of Daddy's root beer float. they both spitit out. My 6 year old has seen that other kids get to drink soda and has sort of asked a bit about it. I have offered to let her take a sip of my soda so she can see. she always refuses remembering the yucky taste of sprite.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

NO, never have....

dd has had natural root beer or ginger ale at home and that's it...that is rarely...we don't drink it either, try to practice what we preach...

she doesn't know what coke and pepsi are really and has never asked for them


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i let my kids have caffien free pop all the time when we are out. the only time they get actual coke or other caffienated beverages is Easter (midnight vigil). otherwise sprite etc.


----------



## nznavo (Aug 9, 2004)

My 4yo has a very occasional Sprite at a party or whatever. I'm ok with it. Soda here is made with sugar rather than HFCS.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

We don't keep pop in the house.

When we go out to eat (this happens 3-6 times a YEAR), the kids are allowed to order pop. They're not allowed to order things with caffeine in them, but they are allowed Sprite/Sierra Mist/7-up kinds of things.

I'm very much in the 'everything in moderation' camp. I don't think a few sips of soda are going to destroy them, especially since most of the time their diet is very healthy. We drink water with dinner, and pop is a treat, just like any other dessert.

More than pop, my kids would probably sell their souls for Sparkling Cider, a.k.a. "kid wine" at our house. They LOVE the stuff. Again, we only buy it for grand days and state occasions -- Christmas, Thanksgiving and Easter.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Mine eats what I eat.

But I never drink Coke because it is such a huge waste of money and terrible for my health. So it's not an issue.

When she goes to school, if it were found at a party or something, I would not forbid it but we certainly aren't going to pay for it for her at a restaurant or at home.

ETA- She has had sparkling water (Perrier) though, and she did taste wine, which she hated. She also has had bits of tea, mainly herbal, and coffee which she also hated (we take ours black). To me, Coke is a kids' drink, so funny that it's sometimes described as an adult drink...


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

No. No. NO!

DD is only 22 months but even around 3 or 4 the answer would still be no.

We don't do juice either.

I suppose I may start to consider non-caffeinated, non-HFCS, non-artificial flavor or sugars, dye-free soda somewhere close to 6? It would be for a treat only though.


----------



## mammaof5andcountin (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia* 

how many of you do care and how many of you just let the little one have fun because everyone else is drinking it what is the case in my "hood".

thanks.


Well, my children do not get pop, nor do I or my husband drink it. but this statement here, have you read it to see how you sound? It doesnt sound like you are simply asking a simple harmless question, sounds like an accusatory witch hunt... I would really use my edit button...........


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

My baby is only two months old, but I know I will NEVER give him soda until he is, I don't know, much much older. I'll also water down his juice A TON or just not provide it.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

NOOOOOOO!!!

Read a little about what carbonated drinks do to your body and I'd hope there would be at least a second thought about giving it to your kids. Don't get me wrong, I had my fair share of soda growing up and I don't think any less of my parents for giving it to me but, knowing now what it does I would find myself very irresponsible allowing my kids to have it. I don't think there's any age it should become acceptable honestly. Someone downing a can a few times a year is one thing (whatever, we all give in to a vice every now and then. no biggie) but, I don't know many people who are sucessful at keeping intake to a bare minimum if they allow themselves to have it at all. I quit about 7 years ago and haven't had any soda since. I have reluctantly allowed myself to have some celebritory sparkling cider a few times... but then those few times have been spread over years not months or weeks.

There are a hand full of things dh and I are strict about in the way of food and drink and soda just happens to be one of those.

ETA: while I am concerned about high fructose corn syrup and excess sugar they aren't the worst offenders on the ingredient list in soda. I'm not just speaking about diet soda either. Staying away from diet isn't going to prevent you from downing junk that will screw up your body.


----------



## KsMum (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammaof5andcountin* 
Well, my children do not get pop, nor do I or my husband drink it. but this statement here, have you read it to see how you sound? It doesnt sound like you are simply asking a simple harmless question, sounds like an accusatory witch hunt... I would really use my edit button...........









I totally agree, I'm surprised no one had called her on it yet.....


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammaof5andcountin* 
Well, my children do not get pop, nor do I or my husband drink it. but this statement here, have you read it to see how you sound? It doesnt sound like you are simply asking a simple harmless question, sounds like an accusatory witch hunt... I would really use my edit button...........









I thought she meant to ask how many people do care but still let their child drink soda sometimes (such as when a neighbor's house). I could have misunderstood though and I agree that editing the OP for clarity is a good idea!

As for us, DH and I aren't soda drinkers so it wasn't an issue at all for the first years and at home DS likes to drink water (he used to drink apple juice but prefers water now).

I think my DS discovered the wonders of soda around age 4.5. He does enjoy coca, fanta, sprite and ginger ale and he usually gets a soda when we eat out or go to the cinema. So far I haven't needed to call poison control.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

On Shabbot, if it's on the table, and only 1 glass. So one cup, maybe 1x every 2 months.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Haven't read the replies.

Coca Cola? God no. As if the HFCS wasn't bad enough, it's full of caffeine. I do on occasion let them have a sprite or rootbeer, but it probably amounts to a few cans a year. My mom often has high quality, non HFCS root beer at her house, and will let the kids make a rootbeer float.

We never have soda in the house, and I very rarely drink it myself (although I do like to indulge in a nice cold coke a few times a year.)

I see parents giving their kids coke, diet coke, iced tea, all sorts of crap I would never consider. However, I keep in mind that I probably horrify other parents with some of my decisions, so I'm sure it all evens out in the end.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
We don't keep sodas in the house, but we do drink them when we're out.

I don't think that soda is any worse than milk. Milk is not a healthfood.

I just had to quote this because I feel the same way about milk. My kids love it, but I try to discourage it by "running out" all the time. I find milk disgusting, and can't figure out why so many parents push it on their kids as a healthy option. We drink mainly water, and sometimes juice.


----------



## vixenicolet (May 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 
We don't keep sodas in the house, but we do drink them when we're out.

I don't think that soda is any worse than milk. Milk is not a healthfood.

OMG, Your kidding right?!!! Cow's milk might not be healthy with all the added hormones, but it certainly has its benefits. Calcium for one. Soda not only is loaded with sugar, it has no nutritional value whatsoever. It dehydrates, depletes body of calcium, etc. I think milk would definitely be in a different category.


----------



## BunniMummi (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, on occasion. My attitude about food is pretty much "everything in moderation". While I 100% agree that it isn't good for anyone and shouldn't be part of a regular diet I don't have much of a problem with moderate amounts once in a while. It's not something we keep at the house and when we buy it we buy mostly in small containers so it doesn't sit around for lots of refils.

Generally though I try to steer them (well, mostly DS1, DS2 is too young to get more than small tastes really) away from "heavy" pop like Coke even when the option is there. What I do more regularly is mix carbonated water with OJ to make a kind of orange pop for them (and me, I like it too). It doesn't take much juice to color/flavor the water and it's still fizzy enough to have that pop feeling which they associate with party type drinks.


----------



## nznavo (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I read things that debunk that 'carbonated drinks deplete your calcium' line. Not that that's a green light for coke, but drinking sparkling water isn't going to hurt you.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My daughter can order any caffeine-free drink she wants when we go out to eat. She doesn't always choose soda but sometimes she does, and that's fine. We don't buy soda for around the house so that isn't an issue. She's 7.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

My almost 3 year old gets a coke every Saturday when he has lunch with DH at Wendy's. (Is that enough to get me banned??









He doesn't drink very much of it. A couple of sips and then he says he's done and drinks water.

We don't restrict much here in terms of food/drink. Grew up like that and don't think it worked. Once I had some freedom I gorged on everything that was forbidden. Gained 60lbs.

So, we're trying a different approach with DS.


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

My kids (3.5) often ask for (and receive) a sip of whatever I am drinking (if it's not water), and that's it. They know it's not appropriate for them to drink a whole cup of it, and they never ask for more than a sip. They hardly even drink juice, so there's no way I'm going to give them a cup of soda!


----------



## sunny*pa*mom (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope. It's neither fresh nor local. We avoid HFCS and aspartame and my kids certainly don't need caffeine. I don't mind the occasional sweet treats that balance the sugar with the natural goodness of fruit, but soda doesn't have any redeeming qualities.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

None for DS, DSD will have the occasional sprite or root beer. I'm not sure what age I am okay with it for DS, though.

Last week, when Grandma babysat, DS got a hold of her can of coke zero and is now interested beyond belief. It was so much better when he didn't know that he liked it!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

for those of you who want a yummy cheap hfcs free, less carbonated, natrually flavored soda I recommend Jarritos. delish. make no mistake, it has a ton of sugar, just not hfcs


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll let DS1 get a Sprite when we go out to eat, and I'll let him have a sip of my Coke, but that's it. One time I let DH handle the drinks and he got him Mountain Dew (!) - I made him dump it out and get Sprite. And he seriously didn't know why I was ticked! My grandma thinks it's just peachy to let him have Diet Pepsi ('cause it's diet, you know). I just bite my tongue, we're not there that often and it's not going to kill him, but that's the only time he'll get more than a sip of any caffeinated beverage.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

My 5 and 6 years old are allowed to drink soda occasionally. They end up drinking it probably twice a month. DD's school actually gives cans of coke to the children as a reward for good grades. Thankfully, my DD chooses the toys over the soda. (i would prefer there were no rewards)

My children would definitely choose ice water over the soda any day.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

DD is only 3.5 so no, not at this point. We don't drink sodas either but as she gets older I wouldn't object to the occasional one as a treat (like if we are on holiday or something).


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunny*pa*mom* 
soda doesn't have any redeeming qualities.


It keeps my kids from puking on road trips









When dd was younger, we were oh-so-careful about making a trip to the HFS for natural soda before a road trip (plain soda water also works, but she is less motivated to sip it). Now that she is 8, we've relaxed that standard enough to just grab a sprite at the gas station along the way. Ds generally gets what dd gets to eat and drink, so he has already had small amts at 2.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes we do.

It makes my dh sneeze though as does anything else caramelised including stuff like homemade onion soup or toffee-ish things.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Well my eldest is 17 so he can have soda anytime he wants though he doesn't drink much. As for the 3 yo, no...she has had a sip of my soda 1-2x but when we are out if a place does not have milk or even juice then she gets water. I doubt I would dever ban soda but at this age its simply not appropriate for her to have IMO.


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Yep. We don't keep it in the house and dp and I don't have it very often, but if we have it, dc can too. He usually doesn't want more than a sip or two. I somehow doubt that amount will dissolve his teeth. I always have to







when I get the stinkeye for letting my kid have a sip of pop--it usually seems to come from a mama whose kid is sucking down a big cup of sugary, nutrtionally empty juice. (We rarely drink juice--if we want a treat, might as well go whole hog and have a sip of pop! Although both options pale next to chocolate.)

Personally, I think "forbidding" something "bad" is a fabulous way to make kids covet it and procure it on the sly when they're old enough to realize most other people in our culture partake. You can't keep them ignorant forever.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Milk is just as bad as soda?? The nurturing liquid produced by another mammal to nourish their young is just as bad as the super sweetened, phosporic acid laden stuff that we are talking about here? I hardly think so. Cow's milk isn't ideal for us, but it can keep a person alive for a long while, which soda cannot.

Anyhow.

I have actually been thinking about this topic lately, although my daughter is 3 months old and clearly has not had any soda! I like the stuff too much, as does my husband, and we are going to have to make a change before DD is old enough to voice opinions on what she eats/drinks.

I tend to think we'll seek out the handcrafted sodas, as treats, never for daily consumption.

Certainly not Coke.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes and no. Would I let him try soda? You bet. Has he ever tried soda? Nope. At 5 1/2 he drinks water 99% of the time. Every once in awhile I can get a few sips of OJ in him. He drinks hot cocoa on occasion and drank chocolate milk once. He refuses to try soda, which is fine with me (he also refuses all cakes, cookies, brownies, etc).

If I had a typical kid who liked soda? I'd let them have a sip here and there. I would let them order it when eating out, but probably limit that to no refills (refilled with water only).


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

My DD is not quite one...she is obviously not a soda drinker! But I truly hope she never will be.

For both DH and I, soda was a REAL treat growing up. It was not consumed at all regularly and that continues to be the relationship we have with soda. Actually, just yesterday, DH said "You know what sounds gooood?" and I said "ooooh, what" ('cause usually when he says that, he's had a flash of genuis, which leads to s'mores, or something equally as tasty) and he said "Mmm, some nice cold COKE!" - well, it'd had probably been a year at least since we'd had some in the house...and it did sound good, so, we got some. Let me tell you...when you reserve things like that for VERY rare occasions, when you DO have it, it is sublime! It was the tastiest, most delicious little treat for us!

We don't have fizzy pops in this house, minus the once a year "mmm, coke!" type of craving. We don't really do juice or anything like that either...we are hardcore water drinkers. At both sets of parents houses, it's the same thing. So, DD and new baby to come, will not be exposed to it that much. Almost all of our friends have the same lifestyle we do, their kids drink water, etc. So...I don't forsee my chillin's being surrounded by coke drinkers.

When she is older, if I'm making her an awesome Chicago Dog, or a delicious chicken sandwhich for lunch on a hot summers day...she may get a little glas of coke to savor. I think that it is important to fill your body with foods that nourish and to hydrate with liquid which ACTUALLY hydrates. But...I also believe that chocolate is good, that bacon is precious....and that every once in a while, a little glass of soda, can make a great sandwhich into a feast fit for a king. We eat local, natural foods...we eat meats from a farm in our area which does not pump our food full of crap....every meal is balanced, we eat in season...we try really hard to make sure we feed our bodies how we should...for this reason, we don't feel bad about a special treat every once i na while. I mean, what is life, without a little nutella mixed with some bananas on chocolate brownies with homemade whipped cream, every once on a blue moon?







:

It's about balance. I just want her to grow up with a good diet...with a balanced food intake, with clean water to drink and a little treat for herself every once i na while.


----------



## jojojojojo (Feb 4, 2009)

My daughter is 21 months old, and I have, on occasion, given her watered down Sprite in situations where she needed to drink something but there wasn't anything else around.

In general we avoid giving her drinks with HFCS, and always water down her juice.

It's much easier now that she'll drink water (which only started a couple of months ago).


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome post, Natalie--and thanks for the Codex link.







We eat our (occasional) Nutella spread on slices of local, organic baguette, lol.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Because I have a major Coke addiction, I have actively worked at keeping sodas out of DS's life. For reference, he is 3.5 years old.

We do not, except around the holidays for parties, keep soda in the house. We don't let him order soda when we eat out because we eat out too often, he would be getting those giant restaurant sodas 2x or times per week.

He has, however, had a small glass on occasion as a treat when we were drinking wine with dinner. The pleasure on his face after each sip was both endearing and disturbing.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes my kids sometimes drink pop. We do movie nights and they're usually allowed one then. And when we eat out, they usually have one.

Quote:

how many of you do care and how many of you just let the little one have fun because everyone else is drinking it what is the case in my "hood".
Yeah, that's totally why I make all my parenting decisions. "because everybody else is doing it" my kids never have to use that line on me.

That's a little condescending. Not everyone makes the same choices for their family. Insinuating that a parent doesn't care because they allow their children to drink a pop ocassionally is pretty far off.


----------



## Indigo73 (Aug 2, 2002)

My 7 year old is allowed to order root beer when we go out, but he is just as likely to order chocolate milk.

If I am drinking soda at home, he is allowed to. But we mostly drink water and iced tea at home.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof2kiddos* 
Ok I have read all the post I feel like a such a bad mom. My kids 3 and 7 get soda when we go out eat and we keep it in the house and allow only 1/2 can a day. Both of my kids also take sips of our coffee as well. I am a huge pepsi and coffee drinker so they are used to seeing me with soda and coffee.







so I think i have gone wrong. However my kids are not overweight and are very activie and now I am going to work on reducing the amount they get.

you arent a bad mom!


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
It keeps my kids from puking on road trips









When dd was younger, we were oh-so-careful about making a trip to the HFS for natural soda before a road trip (plain soda water also works, but she is less motivated to sip it). Now that she is 8, we've relaxed that standard enough to just grab a sprite at the gas station along the way. Ds generally gets what dd gets to eat and drink, so he has already had small amts at 2.

it keeps me from puking when I have morning sickness, when all else fails I grab a coke when I am pregnant and cant do anything else to stop from feeling sick


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't give DD(almost 3) soda of any kind. My mom tried to give her some once and she said "icky" so did my MIL and my stepmom. My MIL was very surprised that she didn't even like "orange drink" which to me is just orange pop. Dh's family think we are bizarre







. My niece gave her not even 2y/o soda in a sippy cup and when my DD picked it up my SIL was going to let her have it, I asked "what's in it?" and she said, "oh just pop." I couldn't believe it was so nonchalant about soda in a toddler's sippy. It grossed me out so bad. DD is allowed to have milk, juice and once in a great while she gets one of those juice Capri Sun's as a treat. Much of Dh's family has a long history of tooth issues and I have no reason to let that start being a problem now.

I personally don't get why it seems like sugar and candy are seen as rites of passage for children. DD has 2 chocolates at Easter and was seriously clucking like a chicken, it just is really unnecessary for her to have a good time, in fact it makes her awful. People already think she's sugar addicted because she is a wired kid. I've more than one person tell me to stop giving her sugar, which is just so stupid when they have no idea what I am giving her. It's so annoying







:.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

DD is 2.5 and has never had a soda. She knows what it is but hasn't shown any desire to drink one. I hope she never ever drinks one (but I'm sure someday she will)









I will give her sips of my Izzy every now and then. Boy those are addictive!


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
Awesome post, Natalie--and thanks for the Codex link.







We eat our (occasional) Nutella spread on slices of local, organic baguette, lol.

Once, my DD got her fingers in some nutella which had glooped onto the coffee table...oh man, if you think it's good on a baguette, you should try it on fatty-fat little sausage fingers!! Oh maaaan! D-licious!







:







: It almost made me want to get more on her, on purpose!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

yes I do my DD is allowed to order soda (she likes sprite) when we actually eat out which honestly we don't do that often. Just like I allow my self a diet drink and DH allows himself a coke. FOr me soda is no worse than many other unnecessary junk foods but we one rare occasions allow those and soda falls into tha catagory. Now if she was ohh 2 still my answer would be diffrent but now at 6 yes it is. SHe drinks water her drink of choice most of the time so I don't worry about the 1/2 a dozen small sodas a year.

Deanna


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope, and we don't often.

But when he's really old enough to want to (right now he thinks they are horrible grown up icky drinks) this will be the 'rule': pop is a dessert, not a drink, but you may have it for dessert if you like.

We're pretty much into moderation.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jul 18, 2008)

once in a while we will get organic soda and he's allowed to have a cup. they are fruit flavored though so it's not coke.

he's not technically allowed to have coke but sometimes if my dh brings some in from work that he's not done drinking and is mostly melted ice anyway and he asks for it, he can have a sip.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
When she is older, if I'm making her an awesome Chicago Dog, or a delicious chicken sandwhich for lunch on a hot summers day...she may get a little glas of coke to savor. I think that it is important to fill your body with foods that nourish and to hydrate with liquid which ACTUALLY hydrates. But...I also believe that chocolate is good, that bacon is precious....and that every once in a while, a little glass of soda, can make a great sandwhich into a feast fit for a king. We eat local, natural foods...we eat meats from a farm in our area which does not pump our food full of crap....every meal is balanced, we eat in season...we try really hard to make sure we feed our bodies how we should...for this reason, we don't feel bad about a special treat every once i na while. I mean, what is life, without a little nutella mixed with some bananas on chocolate brownies with homemade whipped cream, every once on a blue moon?







:

It's about balance. I just want her to grow up with a good diet...with a balanced food intake, with clean water to drink and a little treat for herself every once i na while.

Can I grow up in your house?


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

DD is 2.5, has been a vegetarian since birth and eats consistently healthy diet every day. That being said, yes, DD is allowed to have coke and other soft drinks on special occassions. My dad is a dentist and we grew up in a household where we were permitted to have a sweet after lunch and after dinner. On Sunday nights, we had soft drinks and pizza. There were always chips and other such foods in the house, but we only ate those with sandwiches, etc.

Despite this, we grew up with healthy attitudes toward food and drink. In fact, all of us got more focused on health as we got older (hence the vegetarianism). The point being, my parents took a "moderation" approach and the concept stuck with us into adulthood.

In writing this it reminds me that DH and I are indeed limiting DD's diet in that we will not provide her with meat, fowl or fish. There may come a time when she doesn't want to be a vegetarian anymore. I hope not, but she must ultimately make the decision for herself. For now, she does as we do.


----------



## KSLaura (Jan 22, 2007)

My 3yo drinks coke. She also likes sprite, diet drinks, milk, juice, and tea. We keep it in the house and sometimes have it with dinner. She eats/drinks whatever we have, and we drink soda sometimes.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

No, but I don't even let them have juice







I see them both as completely useless and a waste of calories. I want him to develop healthy tastes and quench his thirst with water.

Well, I guess DS1 has had SOME juice, on a maybe two occasions he had fresh squeezed oj carrot kale juice with an apple in it at the local heath food store. And when he's sick he's allowed a splash of oj in his water, but that wasn't until he was 2.5 and it's maybe been two or three times. The baby hasnt. Oh and at a birthday party they had fruitables so I let him have one and he hated it and didn't drink it.

I don't want to limit his foods and make things off limits for him when he's older. Right now though, he doesn't know the difference and he isn't even aware. So when he's maybe 7 or 8 he can have soda for holidays or sparkling cider or something.

I am an avid dr pepper addict, so he knows thats Mom's soda. He thinks it's like beer I think. And DH drinks soda too. But it's funny because he grew up not getting soda except on special occasions, I grew up with it around constantly, and we both are addicted to it, so who knows?

When he does drink soda, I'll try my hardest to make sure it's like and Izzy or something organic. He will never have aspartame as long as I can do anything about it







That stuff is poison and has no place in anybody's body, let alone a developing one.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Sprite is so much worse for the teeth than any other type of soda, according to my ped dentist. That said, I prefer that they don't have soda, but my kids (minus the baby) have all had sodas on plenty of occasions.

Here is a chart on caffeine as well:
http://leda.lycaeum.org/?ID=16748

When we are out, I prefer them to get milk or choc milk. I find that of the other things offered- lemonade, fruit punch, tea, etc, all have the same issues- way to much sugar content.

That said- those who don't allow soda, do you allow iced/sweet tea?


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FondestBianca* 

ETA: while I am concerned about high fructose corn syrup and excess sugar they aren't the worst offenders on the ingredient list in soda. I'm not just speaking about diet soda either. Staying away from diet isn't going to prevent you from downing junk that will screw up your body.


Links?


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it's rude to deny what other people are eating or drinking to the kids. If everybody else is drinking pop, the kids can have pop as well - if they want it. It's no better for us than it is for them.

However, I do my best to have them choose other things. I never offer pop. It's something that we don't have at home all the time. The kids have access to it at special occasions, in restaurants, when visiting family, etc. Fortunately, they think that chocolate milk and real juice are enough of a treat to choose those over pop a lot of the time.

The kids also know that pop is a treat, and is the in the category of food we call "does not help you grow." You can have junk in moderation, but you must know that you are eating something that is not particularly good for you and should only be eaten sometimes.

I am also concerned about the HFCS used in the US. We're originally from Canada where pop still has sugar in it, and we've been buying Mexican coke at Costco or "fancier" soda a lot of the time since it's also made with sugar and not HFCS.

King Corn is a good documentary for anybody interested in the topic of corn in the US food supply.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

She has had a couple of sips, but she didn't like it. We don't drink sodas a lot, but when she gets older and if she wants one, I will be okay with her having it as an occasional treat.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
<snippity snip> *He will never have aspartame as long as I can do anything about it







That stuff is poison and has no place in anybody's body, let alone a developing one*.


Amen, lady. Drives me to pure madness to think of how many people gulp it down all day...there just isn't enough awareness I think, it's *SO* bad! Ugh!


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

A no for us. We don't drink soda so it isn't sitting around in our house. It's never really been an issue for us at home or out and about-the only time it presents a problem is when we are visiting dh's parents. They buy the bottled pop in enormous quantities and every time, the cousins walk around with bottle after bottle of pop and 6 yo ds always asks if he can have some too. Then I have to be bad mommy and tell him no.


----------



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

DS had his first taste of coke when he was 4. At a birthday, and diluted with water. We never have any type of soda in the house so no problem with that. DS likes coke or other soft drinks at parties and those are occasional enough that I don't mind. The odd thing though is that if we eat out, even if others present (kids included) order soft drinks, he will always ask for water. As if sodas were exclusively party fare to him.







.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
Milk is just as bad as soda?? The nurturing liquid produced by another mammal to nourish their young is just as bad as the super sweetened, phosporic acid laden stuff that we are talking about here? I hardly think so. Cow's milk isn't ideal for us, but it can keep a person alive for a long while, which soda cannot.


You're talking about raw organic milk, not the milk that is given to most children. I think it is horribly bad for our digestive system, which is why we have such a huge amount of lactose intolerant/dairy allergic people in this country.

And I didn't say it was just as bad as soda, but I certainly don't put it in the category of healthy. I try to discourage juice as well, but I will always choose 100% juice over milk for my kids if I have a say in it.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope! But he's only 2.5. I think that's too young for soda.

DH drinks it, and DS says, "Oh, that's Daddy's!" when he sees it. DS has never even asked to try it.

However, I know the day will come when DS DOES want to try it, and that is fine. We'll allow a small amount if he really wants it, but I am not going to OFFER it... you know? But I have this same philosophy about most candy, junk foods, etc. I don't offer it at home but realize that at some point he will realize it exists and ask for it.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
It keeps my kids from puking on road trips










A little bit of ice cold coca cola has always been good at settling my stomach when I feel really nauseous, and we too have given the kids some 7-up or ginger ale if they have an upset stomach.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
Amen, lady. Drives me to pure madness to think of how many people gulp it down all day...there just isn't enough awareness I think, it's *SO* bad! Ugh!

My inlaws were just in town to see the boys and my MIL loves diet soda. She knows how I feel about this subject and about him drinking that stuff. Well, we went out to lunch and she poured sobe lean into his water. And when I dumped it out and refilled it with regular water everyone was so mad at me. But that stuff is just NOT normal.

We went to a family bbq and someone had decided to cover the strawberries in splenda and when I wouldn't let my kids have them everyone thought I was crazy....glad to know I'm not alone


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
My inlaws were just in town to see the boys and my MIL loves diet soda. She knows how I feel about this subject and about him drinking that stuff. Well, we went out to lunch and she poured sobe lean into his water. And when I dumped it out and refilled it with regular water everyone was so mad at me. But that stuff is just NOT normal.

We went to a family bbq and someone had decided to cover the strawberries in splenda and when I wouldn't let my kids have them everyone thought I was crazy....glad to know I'm not alone










Most people in our circle of family and friends are very similar in tastes when it comes to natural/whole foods and so we don't have those problems a lot....I KNOW that if she is spending an afternoon with Nonnie, so that we can catch a movie or just take a nap together...that my babe is eating fresh organic foods and is being loved and recieving AP style, fun time. I am so thankful for this...I feel such a rage for some of you ladies who have to deal with inlaws pouring SOBE LEAN(?!) into your babies water, etc. It's just not right to step on your parenting like that, ugh!

But...that said...there are a few people in my life who "don't get why" things like aspartame are "such a big deal".

Look.....I love butter, I love nutella, I love (real, farm) bacon. I do not obsess over this or that in our diets....FOOD is not the enemy. We don't count calories or "watch carbs"...we just eat food. Good food. That's all.

If it's real, it's okay with me. Aspartame is not real. Like I said...food, is not the enemy. Genetically modified food, is the enemy. Aspartame, is the enemy. If it's not REAL...it's not food. Food is GOOOOOD!

So, yeah...I get you, mama!


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

My son is 1, but no no no he will not have soda. I've already decided that he will have "izze" (fruit juice mixed with seltzer water) instead of sodas. I'm sure as he gets older he will very very occasionally get one.
I'm very concerned about the high fructose. It's in EVERYTHING these days and I refuse to give him anything with it in it.
My neice (2) gets to drink cokes right from the can with dinner.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

DH and I aren't soda/coke/pop drinkers so we rarely have the stuff at home. Occasionally I let DS indulge and have a bit, at a party or restaurant. I have occasionally bought 7UP or Sprite to help settle a tummy. DD hasn't had any yet and won't for awhile! Too young IMO. I think DS was about 5 before he had his first taste of coke.


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
My inlaws were just in town to see the boys and my MIL loves diet soda. She knows how I feel about this subject and about him drinking that stuff. Well, we went out to lunch and she poured sobe lean into his water. And when I dumped it out and refilled it with regular water everyone was so mad at me. But that stuff is just NOT normal.

We went to a family bbq and someone had decided to cover the strawberries in splenda and when I wouldn't let my kids have them everyone thought I was crazy....glad to know I'm not alone









THATS GROSS! BLAH! I wouldn't let my kids (or myself) go near cancer covered strawberries. Why would anyone do that? Strawberries are so good naturally. weird.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 

It kills me when waiters at restaurants ask what she'll have when taking a drink order. She always has a sippy of water in plain sight on the table already, so I just say she's all set. But seriously, people have expected me to order her soda since she was first sitting in a high chair, at what, maybe 8 months or so? Disgusting.


Who are the people? Do you mean the waitstaff have expected you to?
I used to waitress and I asked people what their kids wanted, too. I didn't expect them to say anything specific but they are customers (even if they're small) and who knows if their cup is empty or if they (their parents) want the kid to have some juice or water or ice or milk or something else? I don't think anyone expects people to order coke for a baby.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I have let dd have a non-caffinated soda a few times on very special occassions like Christmas. I also encourage her to have coca-cola when she throws up a lot because the doctor recommended it and it worked, she went from throwing up every ten minutes to not throwing up at all and I viewed that as a much better option than shoving a supository up her butt (something I am very sure she would not let me do willingly). I also used it once to try to boost her sugar quickly because she didn't have any in her urine and the doctor told me I needed to get something into her so her body would have energy to help her get better. She hadn't eaten for three days and was only sipping a little water. In these situations I did what the doctor said even though I didn't agree or like it because I was desperate and luckily the doctor turned out to be right.

I do worry about the things in soda, but I don't think it is horrible to give a child a soda on rare occassions.


----------



## tndixiemom (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, we drink coke(I am from tn. I refuse to say soda or pop) on a daily basis. DS 1 loves Sprite so that is what he drinks. He also drinks a lot of water. DS 2 is only 4 weeks so of course he hasn't had any.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

no sodas here and no HFCS here either.


----------



## cateerob (May 23, 2005)

both my kids have been able to drink soda on special occasions since they were 2 or 3...i figure there is no point in denying them stuff they are going to drink anyway as long as you teach them all things in moderation what is the problem? i notice alot of the posters saying they never drink soda themselves..god knows when thier kids grow up they will wanting to be doing worse stuff than soda in the real world what harm does coke or 7up do you....


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cateerob* 
i notice alot of the posters saying they never drink soda themselves..god knows when thier kids grow up they will wanting to be doing worse stuff than soda in the real world what harm does coke or 7up do you....

So we should just give up now?

I dont quite get this comment...

I dont drink coffee, soda, or juices that are not homemade. I drink herbal tea once in a while but 99% of the time it is just water. Same with my children. I dont see what this has to do with them growing up and doing worse things.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Soda was banned when I was growing up. I probably had a total amount of one can until I was in my teens lol.

But now my parents have grown lax and the younger siblings get soda at birthday parties.

I hate buying soda when eating out. I'd rather have water. DH and I don't drink soda/don't buy it when grocery shopping. Although I've been known to drink it at parties where it's available. I hate caffeine so I only drink orange or sprite.

Personally, I can't wait to let DD have a sip (maybe her birthday??) and watch her face lol







But she won't be actually drinking any until she is older.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My oldest drinks soda but only because he is about as calm as calm can be. Nothing makes him hyper or gives him energy.







It's just who he is, super laidback.

My youngest DD, however, completely opposite. I never give her soda. In fact, a few weeks ago we had a family get together and she shared a Coke with her little cousin and I only allowed it so I wouldn't look like a freak in front of everyone telling her no.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

once in awhile. though we try to get soda with cane sugar rather than HFCS. we usually only have milk, water and herb tea in the house (it's rare that we have juice or soda around)


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippiemommaof4* 
it keeps me from puking when I have morning sickness, when all else fails I grab a coke when I am pregnant and cant do anything else to stop from feeling sick 

That's the only time when I "can't" tolerate sodas, during a pregnancy.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
Soda was banned when I was growing up. I probably had a total amount of one can until I was in my teens lol.

But now my parents have grown lax and the younger siblings get soda at birthday parties.

I hate buying soda when eating out. I'd rather have water. DH and I don't drink soda/don't buy it when grocery shopping. Although I've been known to drink it at parties where it's available. I hate caffeine so I only drink orange or sprite.

Personally, I can't wait to let DD have a sip (maybe her birthday??) and watch her face lol







But she won't be actually drinking any until she is older.

Sunkist orange soda has more caffeine in it than a coke or pepsi.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellaClaudia* 
how many of you do care and how many of you just let the little one have fun because everyone else is drinking it what is the case in my "hood".

No one in our house does anything because everyone else around us is doing it.







If 'everyone' was doing heroin or another drug or jumping off the roof tops of a second story building would you allow your kids to do it so they fit in? I don't quite get that concept.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

My MIL was horrified that I let him have chocolate milk (when I get mocha's, it's organic milk with free trade organic chocolate sauce) but he couldn't have the sobe lean. It's like one is REAL the other is NOT. I'm totally with you on the real foods thing.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

No, I can't really think of a time where we've actively given him Coke. We did find him one time drinking from BIL's can of Coke he left on a lawn table. He was mighty happy too. I sometimes make fizzy drinks for him using juice and just carbonated water. But we rarely drink pop, so it's really a non issue.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
Sunkist orange soda has more caffeine in it than a coke or pepsi.

Then that must not be the kind i'm drinking. Or the mind really is stronger than the body.







A red bull can have me puking and shaking in 30 minutes.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We don't go out to eat very often, and when we do, I generally let the kids choose what they want to drink. They don't drink soda at home.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
Then that must not be the kind i'm drinking. Or the mind really is stronger than the body.







A red bull can have me puking and shaking in 30 minutes.

there are orange sodas that dont have caffeine.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
Sunkist orange soda has more caffeine in it than a coke or pepsi.

plus it has red 40 dye in it, which affects me (and my kids) much worse than caffeine or HFCS (which orange soda also contains).

to answer the OP, yes my kids have the occasional small cup of Coke/Soda. When I had one, or even two LO's I would have probably said, "no, way!" but now that my kids are getting older (8,6,4) I feel okay about a root beer float or even a nasty Icee at the carnival (even though I would never eat one). I'm pretty confident that overall, my kids' diet is a lot healthier than the average American. A bit of soda here and there isn't going to negate all that.

ETA: artificial sweetener's are something we avoid like the plague. My mom drinks diet coke and there is no way in heck I would let my kids have a can of it. So I suppose it's all about which ingredients bother you more... of course, no soda at all is the healthiest route, but if they have any I want it dye-free and with no aspartame. Which reminds me, I saw a commercial last night for cherry Dr. Pepper and just the image of the red liquid being poured in a glass made me feel ill. Red 40 is beyond evil for my body.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
We went to a family bbq and someone had decided to cover the strawberries in splenda and when I wouldn't let my kids have them everyone thought I was crazy....glad to know I'm not alone









Yeah, my DH's family does this too! But using sugar! They're plenty sweet enough on their own. I wish people would think about making the most by having nutrient dense foods! But, I too agree that an occasional treat isn't bad. I think that it's balance and moderation.

Our oldest had a sip once of DH's coke and she gaged and spit it out.

Honestly I don't care for sodas here. Something about the carbonation...doesn't feel good, makes me burp. I much prefer iced teas (unsweetened of course). The only one with a real 'favorable' reaction to an accidental sip of a soda was my first DS. He had a sip of Daddy's a year ago and liked it.

Which I don't know how I turned out so differently than how I was raised.

My family always had stuff like sodas, kool-aid, lunch meats, chips, corn curls, canned 'kids pastas' in the house...sigh.

Of course, someone is going to come here and tell me that the iced tea is horrible. I do make decaf at home, however when I go out--like at Chick-fil-a, I do have regular iced tea. I also LOVE coffee here too! Woops...


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

We're very much an "in moderation all things are OK" type of family. Well, probably not all things, but most common things.

So soda certainly isn't an everyday beverage for the kids (ages 9 and 6). But when we go out to drink they are allowed to choose soda, water, milk, lemonade, juice... Some places have better choices than others. And the fact that DS is lactose-intolerant also can limit choices on occassion. He generally picks lemonade and DD generally chooses root beer.

I do steer them away from caffeine options for my own sanity. And I also prefer they drink regular rather than diet. Sort of harm mitigation, I suppose.

I confess that I am a Dt. Coke addict, and I do keep it in the house for lunch packing. But the kids rarely see me drink it except in the same restaurant situations where they had a soda option as well.

There are a lot of eating out situations where there isn't necessarily a "good" choice. Even the water sometimes is questionable. I suppose we could not eat in places that don't have a perfect drink answer, but that just doesn't fit our life.

Their school serves OJ (real OJ, not artificial/fake) and milk for lunch and snacks and both kids drink OJ at school. Which is good because they don't drink a lot of milk and they need the calcium (its the fortified variety).


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
plus it has red 40 dye in it, which affects me (and my kids) much worse than caffeine or HFCS (which orange soda also contains).

ETA: artificial sweetener's are something we avoid like the plague. My mom drinks diet coke and there is no way in heck I would let my kids have a can of it. So I suppose it's all about which ingredients bother you more... of course, no soda at all is the healthiest route, but if they have any I want it dye-free and with no aspartame.


Yes and yes to those. I have a brother who will change before your eyes if he gets the fake sweeteners or the dye.

In fact, it's a family joke b/c he will sneak into a junk food and we'll know it lol.

The fake sugar scares the pants off me, but it's getting to the point where it is in EVERYTHING. UGH. And then I heard about mercury being in HFCS and that is just as scary IMO b/c it is definitely in EVERYTHING ha.

I told DH we need to start farming and eating our own food. He said the rain is tainted too lol we are a bit paranoid due to heavily researching foods this past month.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
there are orange sodas that dont have caffeine.









Thank goodness. I thought so but I haven't actually bought several brands and compared. I had this sudden fear that it really was mind over matter haha.

I hate unknowingly eating foods/beverages w/ caffeine b/c sometime afterwards I'll get sick, shaky, a migraine etc and not knowing why it freaks me out. It takes a while until I realize why I feel sick, then I have to go back and think about what I ate.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

I used to have a wicked addiction to Diet C*ke. I've managed to kick it, but yeah - my kids (the six year old anyway!) are allowed pop as a treat. If we're out to eat, or over the holidays. I don't keep it in the house, mainly because I can't keep my hands off of it! I'm really a big believer in moderation; there's no 'forbidden fruit' around here. Just things that are better/worse for you.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

DS has had sips of different sodas, and he doesn't like most. Sometimes with grandpa he gets root beer, and we occasionally buy the "natural" root beer or cola to have at home but DS doesn't really ask for them. When we go out to eat, we usually order iced tea rather than soda, or DS sometimes asks for lemonade. He's just not into soda.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My kids have all had a few sips of different soft drinks on occasion. I don't worry about it. It's like a few times a year, and only just a small amount. I wouldn't buy it and have it in the house. I do keep a few cans of ginger ale in the house for upset tummies, but that's it. And if it started to become a regular thing, I'd say no, and make a point of bringing some juice when we went out. Mostly they have just had curious sips, anyway, and haven't liked it that much.

One time my mom let DD1 have a glass of Mountain Dew at a party where the only two choices were that and Diet Coke. I was like HUH, no other choices? Did they not have running water in the house?







But really I wasn't so worried. DD1 was up half the night all wired, and cranky the next day, and now if you ask her she'll tell you "soda makes you grouchy."

I have also let them try coffee, and once gave DS a little finger-taste of red wine. I'd rather satisfy their curiosity about stuff like that than have them trying to sneak it when I'm not looking.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. Dh & I order water or ice tea when we're out & the kids have the same. It's never in our house no matter the occasion.


----------



## Bell (Jan 20, 2009)

My dd was allowed to have soda occasionally at parties or when we eat out but she still prefers juice.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

When he's older he will have to option of soda every once and a while. I don't believe in total restriction from foods.

The man and I both drink Diet Pepsi. We have water and tea available but my caffeine comes in the form of soda since I don't like coffee.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

He hasn't had any pop other than maybe a sip or two from one of our glasses. We don't really give juice all that often either. It's mostly water or milk for him. We usually don't have pop in our house unless we are having guests over so it doesn't come up that much yet. He's only two so it will be awhile before I let him have any but I don't mind it in moderation. When I was a kid my parents let us have some for special occassions (when we went out to eat mostly) and I'll probably do the same for him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
for those of you who want a yummy cheap hfcs free, less carbonated, natrually flavored soda I recommend Jarritos. delish. make no mistake, it has a ton of sugar, just not hfcs









I







Jarritos. One of my favorites.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Haven't read the replies. My immediate response to the thread title is good god no!







: Absolutely not.
We are actually pretty close to radical unschooling and there are plenty of things DD wants to do/eat that I'm really uncomfortable with but coca-cola is completely out of the question for a three year old.


----------



## farmers_wife (Apr 16, 2009)

Nope, never, ever in a million years. We are not pop drinkers. It is water or milk only.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

While I wouldn't give my daughter a soda to chug back, we have let her try sips of our drinks and she hates soda. I don't see giving a little once in a while as a treat is a bad thing, but we're an "everything in moderation" type of family.

I was actually kind of thrilled to learn that the only things my daughter will drink are: water, milk, and lightly sweetened tea. She hates all juices, sodas, fruit drinks, etc.


----------



## madsommer (Aug 22, 2008)

My family wasn't big into soda growing up and I can barely handly the taste of it....though there was a phase in my life where I subbed Diet Coke for coffee thinking it would be better for me. But every time I have a soda I feel gross. DS only gets water and milk right now - he's never even had a sip of juice yet and I hope to keep him from most of those processed, artificial beverages as long as possible!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
Then that must not be the kind i'm drinking. Or the mind really is stronger than the body.







A red bull can have me puking and shaking in 30 minutes.

Not all orange sodas have caffeine. most don't. i had no idea sunkist did. good to know. i just bought a case for the kids to have as treats. poop.

some rootbeers also have caffeine. Culvers does, Barques (not sure of the spelling there) pretty much anything with the burn and zing have caffeine in them.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Some of the responses to this thread have really surprised me. As a kid we weren't really allowed any soda in the house and were allowed to order Water, Lemonade, or Sprite when we were out. I had a BAD Diet Coke phase when I was a young teen and then a Mountain Dew uke phase as a teen also.

Since I was about... 17 I stopped drinking soda. Something in it makes me really sick now. I like to have a Root Beer made with Cane Sugar and not HFCS from the health food store sometimes, or the JW Knudley Spritzers but no "pop" like coke, etc.

I've seen moms give their babies soda around here and it really bums me out to see









We've decided that there won't be any soda in our house and DS won't be allowed to have soda and we'll explain that it has dangerous chemicals in it when he's old enough to understand that.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

We have soda in the house, mainly for DP but sometimes for me. DD isn't "allowed" it, as in i'd never ever give her a can, but she has sipped it. She really likes coke zero unfortunately (it's what i drink if i have soda)!

As a kid we never had bottles of it around the house, but were allowed to orderit whn we were out and my weight and teeth and general health are ok, so i'm not too afraid of going the same way with DD. She will always choose juice for preference, so i often offer "milk or water?" if i feel she's had enough juice or if it's between meals. At the moment we are all enjoying organic apple juice which we dilute.

It does make me really sad to see little babies with bottles or sippies with soda in, especially when the older siblings have mouths full of greying teeth, or the mum is screaming at them for acting like they've had a ton of sugar and caffiene when, well, they HAVE.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Never.

They do get to have Hansen's natural soda for their birthday parties and our local pizza place makes its own fruit soda which they get very occasionally as a treat.

But coke, pepsi and the like? No.

And by the way, soda was pretty much banned in my house growing up. It did not become "forbidden fruit" for me. What happened was that I never developed a taste for it. Soda was there for the taking in my college cafeteria and I never drank it.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

DS is almost 10 months old and he has tried soda....I think it was root beer though, not coca cola...definitely decaffeinated soda. I just gave him a little sip out of my straw. We don't normally have soda in our house, only because DH and I don't drink it much so it isn't like he has access to it daily. I don't think it is something he should drink daily but a sip now and then as a special treat is not going to hurt him.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

My childern are allowed to have soda occasionally


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
And by the way, soda was pretty much banned in my house growing up. It did not become "forbidden fruit" for me. What happened was that I never developed a taste for it.

thank you for mentioning this. I hate when people use the forbidden fruit arguement to try to explain giving things that aren't nessesary and are very unhealthy and useless for growth or positive result. For example alcohol would have been a HUGE offense for my brother and I to drink growing up... even a sip. However, not once have I been tempted or wanted to drink it and now at almost age 25 I've easily still never had a sip (and never will). Maybe people who do give in and try something that was forbidden as a child THINK they tried it at a bad time for that reason but, I'm sure if they were the kind of person to OD on that particular something they would have done it reguardless of their parent's stand on the issue. IF ANYTHING, I think giving something early makes addiction more likely and early onset.

If you explain to kids WHY they can't and shouldn't have something on a scientific or truthful basis they are less probably much less likely to choose that item as their rebelion down the road. I knew WHY I couldn't and shouldn't drink alcohol and those are the same reasons I still don't have it today. However, I was allowed to have pop growing up and when I learned how damaging it was to me, it was pretty rough quitting it cold turkey at age 18 or so. If I'd never had it that transition could have been avoided. Life isn't easier when you make your mistakes early... it's easier when you never make them!


----------



## EmilyVorpe (Apr 26, 2007)

When my ds was 2, he wouldn't drink anything and was actually close to being admitted to the hospital for fluids. His dr told me to to give him sprite so we did. Other than that, its only VERY recently (as in...the last month) that he's been allowed to have 1/4 cup of any soda, and its always clear and no caf. My mom is always sneaking him Caf. Free Diet Coke and thinks its the same as water... *sigh*
Special treats. Like, really special.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
And by the way, soda was pretty much banned in my house growing up. It did not become "forbidden fruit" for me. What happened was that I never developed a taste for it. Soda was there for the taking in my college cafeteria and I never drank it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *FondestBianca* 
thank you for mentioning this. I hate when people use the forbidden fruit arguement to try to explain giving things that aren't nessesary and are very unhealthy and useless for growth or positive result.

Of course YMMV, but growing up - all junk/pop/sweets were totally banned, and I went absolutely *nuts* gorging myself when I moved out. I think I ate fast food and drank Diet C*ke for a year straight. So, while I'm not saying that this would be true for all people - it does happen. Most of the girls I lived in rez with had the same experience - things that were verboten became the one thing they wanted to try or experiment with...


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

I think I ate fast food and drank Diet C*ke for a year straight. So, while I'm not saying that this would be true for all people - it does happen. Most of the girls I lived in rez with had the same experience - things that were verboten became the one thing they wanted to try or experiment with...
Isn't this very common though (fresher 15?) I certainly gained weight when i went to uni and there was nothing banned in my home growing up - they didn't buy soda but i was allowed to have it if there was any. For me it was more that i was "playing" at being a grown-up for the first year or so after i left home (i was 17) and so i didn't look after myself very well. I was about 19 before i began cooking (and i'd been cooking since i was about 10 for the family!) for myself and thinking about my health and so on. I would think the eating of crap in our current society can be likened to the phase of new independance in ANY species. Lots of teenaged hunting mammals go through skinny phases while they find their feet. It's just that for humans "hunting" a take-away doesn't seem as taxing as gathering some fruit...


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Nope, they are 5 and almost 2. I think thier dad let the 5 year old order Orange Soda out to eat once when I was not with them.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Growing up, we only had diet cola to drink. Mom was too cheap to buy milk and we hardly drank water since our well water sucked. I think we went through a few 2 liter bottles a day for a family of 4. In our family, pop is an occasional treat but we have it more than I like (a few times a month; the kids will usually have a cup or less from a big bottle). The kids have had coke, but not often. To them pop is pop. Eating out, they'll usually get milk. At home we drink water 95% of the time. Juice is a treat too.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

natrually flavored soda I recommend Jarritos
My kids adore those. It's their treat if they happen to accompany me to the farmer's market.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

As far as the forbidden fruit argument, I grew up on fast food and soda and chips AND lots of processed garbage "diet" food and now weigh 290lbs. I don't want my kids developing a taste for this food. By the time they're older, I won't put food restrictions on them (like maybe 8 or 9ish, it depends, I'm not there yet







) my hope is that they don't like it and most certainly don't crave it.

My cousin lets her children eat whatever they want and her 3 year old ate an entire package of oreos the other day. That is not normal. She said he was sick but just kept on eating. For me this is more than "oh it's a little treat!" it's more like a man made poison created to be addicting. People are always confused by why I let my son eat homemade cupcakes but not bakery cakes. Or some ice creams but not others. Because I don't see anything wrong with natural foods.

I also don't say "you can't have that!" we talk about it. My son asks me "is this food healthy for my body?" before he eats it. I've also always trusted their hunger signals which I think is important, and I think these foods can disrupt those hunger signals.

For the record, my cousins children are rail thin. They eat a ton of sugar and fast food at least 4 meals a week. So for my kids it's not even that I don't want them to suffer their lives with obesity like I do, but I want them to be genuinely healthy.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceinwen* 
Of course YMMV, but growing up - all junk/pop/sweets were totally banned, and I went absolutely *nuts* gorging myself when I moved out. I think I ate fast food and drank Diet C*ke for a year straight. So, while I'm not saying that this would be true for all people - it does happen. Most of the girls I lived in rez with had the same experience - things that were verboten became the one thing they wanted to try or experiment with...

I do agree that it can go either way. I think maybe a lot depends on what alternatives are around. Soda wasn't the only thing banned in my house. We never had any junk food: chips, store-bought cookies or fast food, etc.

However, we did have plenty of yummy other stuff: homemade cakes, pies and cookies, pancakes and waffles with real maple syrup, good cheese and bread, from-scratch meals every night. As a consequence, that's what I developed a taste for. So that even when I was on my own and could buy and eat whatever I wanted to, I just didn't want to. Even now, although I love potato chips, I will rarely buy them.

(In fact, the only thing I did that went against the way I was raised was to have a TV for a few years after college. But when I got back from the Peace Corps I ditched it and haven't owned one in 20 years.)


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

No, in our house, soda is an unhealthy (ie. treat) adult drink. Also, our children have never liked the bubbles - we felt very fortunate for that. The exception is that once a year, for the past 3 years or so, our children (DS 10 and DD 7) have consumed a root beer float from Tom & Jerry's. My 10 year old has now asked for root beer on two or three other occasions (a birthday party, restaurants) and we have said, "sure", after checking to make sure it was caffeine free. I think there have been 2 or 3 other times that my son has tried natural sodas at various places, too, but was never much of a fan of them.

For us, this was the easiest healthy habit that we could instill in our children, choosing something OTHER than HFCS sodas to drink.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
I do agree that it can go either way. I think maybe a lot depends on what alternatives are around. Soda wasn't the only thing banned in my house. We never had any junk food: chips, store-bought cookies or fast food, etc.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Isn't this very common though (fresher 15?) I certainly gained weight when i went to uni and there was nothing banned in my home growing up - they didn't buy soda but i was allowed to have it if there was any. For me it was more that i was "playing" at being a grown-up for the first year or so after i left home (i was 17) and so i didn't look after myself very well.

Great, so it's just me!







J/K, I definitely hear what both of you were saying. My mother was an amazing cook and baker growing up, so I really wish I had developed an affinity for healthier fare. So far, I'm working on it and making great strides... I agree with you GoBecGo that a lot most likely has to do with that 'breaking free' as a young adult issue...

And zinemama - totally OT, but I'm totally envious of your TV free status. I just cancelled my cable as a step in that direction, but I'm wondering if it would be easier to go cold turkey and ditch the TV altogether.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

yuck. soda is so gross.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

I am the bad mom. not only do my kids get the occasional soda (which ever type they want) but my step son is made to drink 1 diet coke before any activity that requires lots of concentration and his teacher even has a stash of diet coke for big tests at school.

My step son is autistic with severe ADHD and while he is on meds, the caffine in the soda does make a huge difference. He can concentrate and function at an almost typical level. I give him diet because the regular has too much sugar and then he crashes and gets aggitated.

Of course, these aren't daily occurances, but it happens at least once a week and it works for us. It would be that, or adding more meds which don't work as well. We did try coffee and other caffine filled drinks, but he doesn't like the taste.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

We don't keep soda (unless DH has bought it for cocktails) at home and sometimes DH will order it at restaurants but I never do. I try really hard to keep us away from HFCS. DD has had sips of it before, but I can't imagine myself letting her order a glass while out to eat for a loooong, loooong time. Most likely never.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FondestBianca* 
If you explain to kids WHY they can't and shouldn't have something on a scientific or truthful basis they are less probably much less likely to choose that item as their rebelion down the road. I knew WHY I couldn't and shouldn't drink alcohol and those are the same reasons I still don't have it today. However, I was allowed to have pop growing up and when I learned how damaging it was to me, it was pretty rough quitting it cold turkey at age 18 or so. If I'd never had it that transition could have been avoided. Life isn't easier when you make your mistakes early... it's easier when you never make them!









I really doubt that this is true. My mother explained about sex, alcohol, unhealthy foods, and drugs to us and I was determined to have sex and alcohol from the time I was a teenager. I was tempted by drugs briefly as a pre-teen but I never knew where to find them. I continue to struggle to not eat unhealthy foods even to this day. I think people develop tastes or aversions mostly because they develop tastes or aversions not because their parents do allow, don't allow, talk about, or don't talk about certain things.

It is good to give kids reasons for things you allow and don't allow because they are humans who deserve to know the reasons behind the rules in their life. It is naive to assume that you can prevent someone from developing a taste for something though just because you talk to them about why they shouldn't do it. It also implies that only the children of people who don't talk to their children are the ones who have children that do things that are bad for their body.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I really doubt that this is true. My mother explained about sex, alcohol, unhealthy foods, and drugs to us and I was determined to have sex and alcohol from the time I was a teenager. I was tempted by drugs briefly as a pre-teen but I never knew where to find them. I continue to struggle to not eat unhealthy foods even to this day. I think people develop tastes or aversions mostly because they develop tastes or aversions not because their parents do allow, don't allow, talk about, or don't talk about certain things.

It is good to give kids reasons for things you allow and don't allow because they are humans who deserve to know the reasons behind the rules in their life. It is naive to assume that you can prevent someone from developing a taste for something though just because you talk to them about why they shouldn't do it. It also implies that only the children of people who don't talk to their children are the ones who have children that do things that are bad for their body.

I certainly didn't mean that is a prevent-all solution... simply said that I believe thats probably a better method for prevention that letting kids experiment with permission. Everyone is going to make different choices of course but allowing something CERTAINLY can't prevent anything. I don't think allowing kids to have something lessens the chance of them bingeing on it later. However, I do think there is a chance that not allowing and explaining why COULD prevent bingeing or creating a habit or addiction later on. Some chance is better than none!

My parents told me not to drive fast but when I turned 16 I still did it... excessively... until I totalled my first car 3 months later and REALLY learned my lesson. So no, the method I described didn't exactly work when it came to driving. It did work when it came to alcohol, drugs, and promiscuity. I'm pretty sure that if I had been given sips of alcohol as a child I would have formed a habit easily. Heck, I did it with soda and I'm pretty sure thats far less addictive. When I gave it up it wasn't fun or pretty or easy for quite awhile... why would I want to hand that probable task to my kids just for a few seconds of a half pleasing taste in their mouth??

ETA: for the record I put soda down on the naughty list under quite a few other nastier things. I don't hardly think it's evil nor are parents who allow it. I just think it's something all kids are much better off without.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

My son is 5 and has had a sip of soda once from grandpa- he hated it! He hates the carbonation so now he asks "if it has carbonation" before he drinks anything new.

Dd is 2 and i'd be very po'd if i found out she had soda. I don't drink it ( maybe like one a month if that) but dh does.
Growing up my mom limited us to a diet/caffeine free soda with pizza, that was all.

We really try and limit HFCS here, and we aren't perfect eaters by any means, but i just really think soda is completely unnecessary- At least junk food gives some substance- its fulfilling a need, but soda is not doing anything imo, and i don't want my kids to drink it for as long as possible.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

No.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

Ds can have Sprite or root beer at restaurants, we don't eat out that often. And recently I've allowed him 2 cans of soda a week - Hansen's root beer with sugar, not hfcs. Dh likes to drink it so we have it around.

Dd is not allowed to have soda, yet.


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm a diet coke, recovering addict here. My DH is still addicted to coca-cola, but he's a work in progress.

Our son? Never had any of it, and I won't. We're weaning ourselves now so that it won't become an issue in the next couple of years. I think it's about balance personally, and until DH and I are able to balance it better, we need to find ways to keep it out of the house so DS doesn't think our habits are normal.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

special circumstances.

yes.

my next door neighbour would always share about an ounce of her watered down pepsi with my 18 month old. i tried saying no, but she would not get it. ultimately i gave up the fight. it became a sweet thing between dd and her. sneaking behind my back - even though she knew i would know.

did it from 18 months to 2 years. then gma had to move to an alzheimers facility.

never regretted my decision.

dd still loves anything sweet. seh loves soda and she can take a sip from mine. explained to her why no big coke cans. then left teh choice to her. from around 4 years of age. non caffeinated soda. she would take 3 or 4 sips and then forget the drink. the novelty wore off.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

very, very, very rarely.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Nope, not even at restaurants or parties.


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

I know this topic is done to death but ... lol

I live in Australia. Coke has been banned from our local highschools recently - and from our primary schools for about 5 yrs now.

I can't believe they offer it as rewards at some primary schools - yikes. You'd be burnt at the stake for that here.

I wonder if that has influenced social perceptions of it?







I'd never give it to my children.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes. We are all soda drinkers that is where I get 99.9% of my fluid intake and the kids come through and drink from my glass/container all the time. I cant imagine eating a meal with out it actually.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

My kids occasionally have soda. Very occasionally, when we go out to eat which is once in a blue moon or if we're entertaining which is also once in a blue moon. I drink soda. I'm totally addicted to Dr Pepper. I know it's bad for me and I know I need to stop. I'm working on weaning myself off it. Mountain Dew actually has a new version that doesn't contain HFCS.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjg013* 
My kids occasionally have soda. Very occasionally, when we go out to eat which is once in a blue moon or if we're entertaining which is also once in a blue moon. I drink soda. I'm totally addicted to Dr Pepper. I know it's bad for me and I know I need to stop. I'm working on weaning myself off it. Mountain Dew actually has a new version that doesn't contain HFCS.

So does the "special" Pepsi that's coming out "Pepsi Throwback." I can't wait for full sugar Pepsi. Yum


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I haven't read the whole thread.

When ds1 was little, my ex always had pop in the house, but I didn't let ds1 have more than an occasional sip (if someone was already drinking it) until he was about 5.

With dd and ds2, it's been earlier. DS1 sometimes has pop around, although not often. We very occasionally (maybe 3 times/year) buy a bottle with dinner if we order pizza or something, so they each get a small glass (maybe 4oz?). We do juice boxes and water at birthday parties, but if there's pop at a party for one of their cousins, we'll let them each have a can (they never come close to finishing them). Other than that...they can have small pop when eat at a particular restaurant, because they both know pop comes with the children's meal. We eat there _very_ rarely...maybe 3 times/year?

That's about it. We don't keep it in the house, and I almost never drink it. DH is hooked on the fake colas (Diet Pepsi Maxx and Coke Zero), but he never lets the kids have more than a very tiny sip if he's drinking one...partly because of the caffeine.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FondestBianca* 
If you explain to kids WHY they can't and shouldn't have something on a scientific or truthful basis they are less probably much less likely to choose that item as their rebelion down the road. I knew WHY I couldn't and shouldn't drink alcohol and those are the same reasons I still don't have it today.

Yeah - but that's not the way the forbidden fruit thing frequently works. A lot of kids are just plain told not to eat/drink certain things, but are never given a good reason why. There's also the "do as I say, not as I do" factor. IME, the ones _most_ likely to go all "forbidden fruit" when they're older are the ones who are simply told, with no reasons, not to have something, but whose parents do indulge.

There are always exceptions, of course...


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

Obviously not going to read through, so forgive me if the topic has changed....

I do not let my DD drink soda. She just turned 4 and she's never had a sip. She knows that beer, wine, coffee, and soda are things that adults drink but kids don't. The kids we know drink water, milk, and watered down 100% juice.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Yes. We are all soda drinkers that is where I get 99.9% of my fluid intake and the kids come through and drink from my glass/container all the time. I cant imagine eating a meal with out it actually.

I used to be the same way! I couldn't get through the last half of my second shift or my entire third shift (12 hour shifts) without multiple cans of soda. Now I only work one day a week so I've backed off. But, still have it with most lunches and dinners.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karemore* 
I do not let my DD drink soda. She just turned 4 and she's never had a sip. She knows that beer, wine, coffee, and soda are things that adults drink but kids don't. The kids we know drink water, milk, and watered down 100% juice.

We are the opposite. We allow our kids sips of beer, wine, coffee, and soda if we are having it... small amounts for small people. But I have thought carefully, read the results of research studies, and decided that small amounts of "adult" beverages are not a concern. I do not indulge in anything food/drink-wide that my kids are not allowed.

We do restrict artificial color and flavors from our house, though, so Coke and Pepsi are OK but most root beers, orange sodas, etc. are not.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Yes my kids sometimes drink pop. We do movie nights and they're usually allowed one then. And when we eat out, they usually have one.

Movies...I haven't taken the kids to a movie, but dh has. DD has been to the theater twice, and ds2 has been once. I _think_ he let them have pop, but I'm honestly not sure...


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

NO - he has sprite when we go out to eat and we drink root beer (it has natural preservatives which means less acid to rot the teeth) at home occasionally.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greenmama2AJ* 
I know this topic is done to death but ... lol

I live in Australia. Coke has been banned from our local highschools recently - and from our primary schools for about 5 yrs now.

I can't believe they offer it as rewards at some primary schools - yikes. You'd be burnt at the stake for that here.

Yeah - that kind of threw me, too...even though ds1 did have primary teachers who gave candy as rewards.

DS1's school removed their standard vending machines last year. They had them when he was in 8th grade, but not in 9th. (His school is 8-12.) They still have vending machines, but now they're a fair bit better...the beverage one is bottled water and "Milk 2 Go" (whatever), and the other one has carrot sticks (in plastic) and...I can't remember. It's not _great_, but it's a _lot_ better than soda and candy bars.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Coca-Cola? All the time, but only to wash down the marshmallow peeps I give them for breakfast.


----------



## Julia24 (Jun 28, 2004)

my girls, 7 and 3, have it EXTREMELY rarely and only non-caffinated and non-diet stuff. Basically, they've had sprite and a local rootbeer and grandma's house and bday parties exclusively. They get sips of grandma's sprite when we're around her, and she buys them the tiny cans too. (which they LOVE the idea of, but generally take only a couple sips - bc their cousins actually DRINK the stuff and they WANT to like it!)

Dh and I drink it sometimes - and they just know it's crap and grown-ups get to drink it. (and why they can't have caffeine and why I hate artificial sweetners, etc. for them)

My 7yo was even at a bday party of a classmate where they were serving MT. DEW! and someone offered it to her and she had to first ask what it was - and then if it had caffeine in it - and then just said she wasn't allowed to have that, and drank something else instead. She did that at a sleepover last month too. She's such a good girl. Something tells me my 3yo will NOT behave in the same fashion!!!!

When they were smaller my generic answer was always "different Mommies and Daddies have different rules". Now the 7yo is old enough to understand more of the nutritional aspects, and we talk ALOT about them en totale!

At restaurants - they NEVER have it.


----------



## linz2491 (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaoticzenmom* 

I don't think that soda is any worse than milk. Milk is not a healthfood.


no offense, but what? how can you lump milk in the same catagorey as soda? even homogenized pasterized milk is far better then soda. (though raw milk is leagues above that)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linz2491* 
no offense, but what? how can you lump milk in the same catagorey as soda? even homogenized pasterized milk is far better then soda. (though raw milk is leagues above that)

Yes. How, you ask? No caffeine, no dye, no HFCS or refined sugar, low sodium, has some vitamins (less than raw but some ARE there, especially in regular pasteurized milk vs UHT pasteurized milk).

BTW- another person who was not allowed soda pop as a child who doesn't drink it now. Sure, I went through a phase, but I got over it. And at least I never had to lose those ten lbs. I could have had from CHILDHOOD when I went to college, got all junk-fooded up, and gained ten. Then it would have been 20 lbs to lose. That would have sucked.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
BTW- another person who was not allowed soda pop as a child who doesn't drink it now. Sure, I went through a phase, but I got over it. And at least I never had to lose those ten lbs. I could have had from CHILDHOOD when I went to college, got all junk-fooded up, and gained ten. Then it would have been 20 lbs to lose. That would have sucked.

I don't think people who are talking about the forbidden fruit aspect of things are even remotely recommending a level of intake that would pack on 10 pounds, yk? They're a pretty big grey area between banning something and allowing a child to put on 10 pounds by overindulging in it.


----------



## Mrs.Burke (May 14, 2009)

No I dn't let them but they get to sip from a little bit specially my daughter gives me this "chowder pleassssseeee". And when you're in a party and they serve this they we're like







: ..Lol.


----------

